# UK spouse visa cash savings declaration



## Tinkerbe11 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi,

My Japanese wife is soon to apply for her UK spouse visa using only her cash savings to meet the financial requirement. These savings easily exceed the level of ￡62,500, and have been amassed over the last ten years by saving her salary from 3 or 4 different jobs and saving the regular cash gifts she receives from her parents on birthdays and New Years. To prepare for her application, she put all her savings into two personal bank accounts about eight months ago to provide evidence for the application. My question is how best to declare the source of these savings. Do we need to add up all the yearly parental cash gifts to give the exact total? Is a letter from her parents necessary? The guidelines say "regular savings from salary", is acceptable, but providing payslips from the past 10 years as evidence is clearly unrealistic, although she has saved her payslips over the last 8 months or so. 

Any advice you could give us regarding the declaration and supporting evidence would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

Shifting this to the UK board where you will get better answers.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I would say first create a list of gifts from her parents and they should endorse it, preferably in English.
Then attach bank statement from the last few years showing regular transfers, as a representative example from the last 10 years.


----------



## Tinkerbe11 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for your reply and suggestion, but all gifts were given in cash - no bank transfers, held in cash, and then deposited in an account 8 months ago to provide evidence that the money was under her control. 

What about "regular savings from salary" from the past decade, (which forms the bulk of her cash savings), is evidence necessary?

Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but you must have some documentary evidence, such as savings account statement showing a range of credits, and you can identify them as gifts, transfer from current account, cash deposits and so on.


----------



## Tinkerbe11 (Feb 15, 2014)

OK Joppa - thanks for your suggestion.

What about "regular savings from salary" from the past decade, (which forms the bulk of her cash savings), is evidence necessary? We only have her payslips from the past 8 or 9 months as evidence - is it OK to simply say that she's been saving for a long time?

Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry about evidence which is no longer available, I'm sure they will take that into account. Just show what evidence you have available, and state in an accompanying note that similar transfers or credits took place up to 10 years ago, for which documentary evidence is no longer obtainable.


----------

